
Show HN: Forsta – A Signal based messaging platform for enterprises - tooker
https://forsta.io/product/
======
ahawk73
Is this built specifically for government agencies or wold this be a good fit
for other enterprises?

~~~
tooker
It's agnostic. Really any person/agency that wants E2E messaging but with some
e-discovery capabilities done in a decentralized fashion.

